# "PPP: VJ decompression error" [SOLVED]

## dalek

Well like the subject said, what is "PPP: VJ decompression error".  I get this in my dmesg after I have been booted a while.  Is there something wrong with my kernel?  I'm using 2.6 at the moment.

I have a external serial modem.  This is my kernel config screen for ppp:

```
  │ │                           <*>     PPP (point-to-point protocol) support                                │ │

  │ │                           [*]       PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)                               │ │

  │ │                           [ ]       PPP filtering                                                      │ │

  │ │                           <*>       PPP support for async serial ports                                 │ │

  │ │                           <*>       PPP support for sync tty ports                                     │ │

  │ │                           <*>       PPP Deflate compression                                            │ │

  │ │                           <*>       PPP BSD-Compress compression                                       │ │

  │ │                           < >       PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)                                   │ │

  │ │                           <*>     SLIP (serial line) support                                           │ │

```

Is there something wrong with my settings?

Thanks for the help.

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## adaptr

I'd try compiling them all as modules.

Van Jakobson compression is a ppp compression scheme - has this worked before ?

----------

## dalek

Well it started when I upgraded to the new kernel.  I did a lot of google searching and found this little tidbit of info.  I'm testing it now.

Add "novj" to /etc/ppp/options file

I added it and am testing now.  So far, so good.  No error yet.

I'll be back with update shortly.

How do you clear the dmesg thingy?  I had to reboot to clear it.

Thanks

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dalek

I think that got it.  Must be a bug or something.  I tested it on this pic I have not been able to download in this thread.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=762531#762531

I got the WHOLE thing this time.

I have been having strange problems for a while now.  I thought it was my ISP or something.

Thanks for the help.  Something you may want to remember if you run into the error.

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

